# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Steel SHS Post to Hardwood Beam Connection

## Crstfa

Hi, 
I am planning to build an insulated roof pergola using 90x90 SHS posts with a laminated GL18 240x42 merbau beam spanning 4.4m between posts. The posts will be anchored with surefoot or mega anchors.  
My question is, am I able to bolt the beam straight to the outside of the posts using M12 or m16 8.8 structural bolts? Or do I require a fabricated connection?  
Any advice appreciated. 
Cheers, 
Chris.

----------


## Bart1080

Without seeing your design, then yes using 2 M12 bolts directly to the steel post will be fine.  Bolts go right through the post.  I'd use a flat and spring washer on the metal post side to ensure the nuts don't come loose over time.  Don't over tighten by squashing in the post.  If using a standard socket head bolt, use a flat washer for the head of the bolt to tighten against the wood beam. 
A couple of options to think about - 
1.  Use cup head bolts
2. use a spade bit to counter sink the cuphead bolts
3. have some colorbond flashing to go over the outside "weather" facing beam....you will never have to paint again and protects the LVL beam from rotting.  Depending on your design, it just an "L" shape flashing, 5 to 10mm folds top and bottom.  You can also put some creases up the side for ascetics.

----------

